# Bow Hunters might enjoy this story....



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I was in the city earlier this week to see the doc and do a couple of things. One of which was to pick up my good bow which I have been patiently waiting nearly 5 months to get repaired. Once I picked it up, I went out to my archery club to use the outdoor range to re site the bow and set the distance pins on the site ready for a hunt.

I naturally had the dogs with me. There were a couple of other people on the range when I arrived. I had the dogs off lead as I always do when possible. The other two watched the dogs intently as I got ready to shoot. The minute I placed an arrow in the bow (nocking an arrow is the term), the dogs immediately sat behind me. The other people at this point still didn't understand what the dogs were doing.

I then drew the bow........ at this point, both dogs chest muscles started to quiver with excitement, then both started with their front paws stamping up and down on the ground. Astro even started to let out a little whimper of excitement.

I then released the arrow towards the target. The dogs immediately the arrow was released, sprinted down the target lane towards the target butt. Then they circled around and around the target butt area, looking for whatever it was that I had shot......  

It was at this point that the other people understood what the dogs were up to......  

I was so proud of them. the months of training are starting to reap great rewards.

Having said that, we did miss a Doe yesterday morning, because Astro could not contain his excitement and made an excited whimpering sound just before I was to release an arrow and the Doe heard it and bolted. But, he is still but a pup and I can forgive him for that.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Excellent story. My dog does **** near the same thing. Its such a great feeling to see the training in action

Good luck this season. I've got a boar hunt next weekend ( kauzy's first boar hunt) we're pretty pumped.

What bow are you shooting this season?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Marty, ad verbatim that is what Ruby does when I'm zeroing the sights on my air rifle, I'll pick out a metal label on a telegraph pole and shoot, then away she goes looking, splendid sight! What I'm really gonna have to do though is get a "proper" rifle so she ultimately has a more realistic chance of finding shot game.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

dmak said:


> Excellent story. My dog does **** near the same thing. Its such a great feeling to see the training in action
> 
> Good luck this season. I've got a boar hunt next weekend ( kauzy's first boar hunt) we're pretty pumped.
> 
> What bow are you shooting this season?


I have a 2012 PSE Stinger 3G with Tru Glo quick detach stabiliser, QAD drop away rest, Sword 5 pin 3 axis sight, Trophy Ridge 5 arrow quiver, custom string and a tru ball wrist release. Shooting off 60lbs. I also have an older Browning Myst with same set up. But it's up for sale. It's a great bow, but the Stinger groups better over longer distances and I can only afford to have one bow ATM. 

We got to 20 metres on a little Doe yesterday morning, but Astro my younger dog got a little too excited and made a whimpering sound god love him.... so the Doe took off in a hurry. We tracked her to the edge of the property where she crossed the road into a nature reserve which is a no hunt zone. Another day!  

What are you shooting?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm shooting a 2011 pse stinger (not the 3d) and love it. I didnt do much to it, it came with the pse truglo 3pin optic night sight and a whisker biscuit rest. Added a 4" limbsaver stabilizer. I'm set at about 65 lbs with 27" draw. I got the deal of the century on my bow. Picked it up at the end of last season new for $200. I quickly sold my hoyt stalker as the stinger groups much tighter and is much more compact and light weight. Its also a super quiet bow, as I'm sure your aware. My arrows this year are carbon express mayhem hunter 250 and i couldn't think of a better setup. Last week at the range I shot with a Guy the was running a $1000 Matthews and he was envious of my rig, he was shooting tighter groups with mine.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Dmak, I get lots of down the nose look when at the club with my PSE. For some reason they are seen as a cheap and cheerful bow. But, when people have a few shots of it, they tend to start altering there opinions..........  

There is a guy in our club who thinks he's it and a bit more..... he has a really expensive bow and all the gear added onto it, with those stabilisers that hang to the side. We had a friendly competition and I outscored him with my Stinger......... What's the saying......... a good tradesman never blames his tools.

I got my Stinger with al the guy at the start of this season for $800. Which also included 20 arrows (6 Redzone carbons and 14 Easton Powerflight 400 carbons) and a hard case, Bino's, Stand, allen wrench, 15 broadheads of differing variety, wax and release aid. So I can't complain either. (things are more expensive here in Oz, but as this was my first foray into bows, I decided to go with a shop that could back it up if I was struggling with something.)

As for arrows, I use the Eastons at the indoor 20 yard range. But I find the cheapo Redzones to fly better with my broadheads, so I use them to hunt with. Plus of I lose one or snap one on a rock, I don't end up in tears!!!!  

Great to see another bow hunter in here. Do you hunt with your V??


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> Marty, ad verbatim that is what Ruby does when I'm zeroing the sights on my air rifle, I'll pick out a metal label on a telegraph pole and shoot, then away she goes looking, splendid sight! What I'm really gonna have to do though is get a "proper" rifle so she ultimately has a more realistic chance of finding shot game.


Not sure what your laws are over there, but try some bow hunting. I found hunting with a rifle to become a little too easy. Great if you want a feed or to fill the freezer with venison or pork, but bow hunting is such a unique challenge. We can go out for 10 hunts and not fire a shot but still have more pleasure than shooting a Deer from 150 metres with a rifle. I sometimes stalk an animal for a whole day and still get nothing. Now that's challenging!!!!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes I bow hunt with my V. He's become an amazing scent/blood tracker which is very helpful out in the bush. One of his favorite things is when we go pre season hunting for antler sheds and bedding dens.

I concur with the thrill of stalking and all other aspects of bow hunting. It is soooooo much more thrilling and intimate. I gave up the rifle a couple years back after dropping an antelope @ 600 meters. Long range shooting is fun, but not really a challenge on the "hunting" aspect

As far as the PSE down looking I feel the same. Many times I have gotten snide comments about my "cheap bow" from the guys with the $1000+ Matthew's and Hoyts. Then they start shooting with me and bite their tongues quickly. I've put my bow in their hands and every one of them shoot tighter groups with my Stinger. Its a great feeling. Just yesterday I shot 6 arrows into a 4 inch group at 60 meters. She's my silent nail driver


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My old Browning looks very similar to your Stinger. the Browning was actually made by PSE, so it uses a lot of PSE parts, such as cams, strings, grips etc.,


----------

